# Cost of Granite Worktops



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

We are currently in the process of buying a new house in the Paphos area, and we've asked the developer to quote for a few 'extra's' to put in whilst he's kitting out the place.

We've asked for a Granite Worktop - plain balck, no sparkly bits -Just one cutout for the sink - about 7 running metres in total ( x 60cms), and have been quoted just shy of EUR 2800.

This seems very expensive.- EUR 400/running metre.

is this real ?

Does anyoen know a supplier in the Paphos area where I can reduce the cost

Thanks 

Ian


----------



## Keal (Nov 6, 2009)

We have only got a small kitchen and our developer took us to a builders merchants in the centre of Paphos on the ring road, they didn't speak English, they charged us around 800 euros for approx 3 metres granite inc cutting out for cooker etc and fitting

Hope this helps


----------



## pazzarchi (Sep 17, 2009)

hi ian 
golden advice try to see if you can find trusty cypriot(and if you do keep his number for me).
let him nogotiate the price for you as it is his property,,<snip>.
best of luck

pazz


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Pazzarchi,
I have edited your message as shady practices are operated all over the world.


----------

